# Have you ever been accused of something you didn't do?!



## tennesseejed (May 10, 2017)

So I'm staying at a friends house, resting up. Been here a few days. All of a sudden I wake up this morning to being accused of taking her whole bottle of pills... Now I have no evidence against or for me! This accusation was just thrown at me this morning, and I have never EVER stole anything from someone like that.

Especially someone I've known for so long. She has manic bipolar and gets crazy ideas I guess?? I dunno what to do because I could definitely split and hang out somewhere else for the couple months that I will be here, but doesn't leaving make it more suspicious?

Also, told her I would take a drug test because I don't even take benzo's! (Not regularly) and she said it could have been sold.

I am shaking with rage right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## DrewSTNY (May 10, 2017)

Oh, man. That sucks. Probably the best thing to do is to head out for the day, tell her you will be back when both of you have had time to calm down. I'd offer to help find the bottle. I don't know if I would leave my stuff behind as a gesture of trust since she may be the vindictive type and mess with your stuff, but I don't know. You could say, "look, I'm heading out for a while to calm down, I'm leaving my shit here because I am coming back. I'm trusting that you won't fuck with it because I didn't fuck with your pills. I'll be back in two hours and we can figure out what happened to your stuff."

I know cut and run is easier, but you're right that it just makes things worse. Sorry you are in this situation, man.


----------



## sd40chef (May 10, 2017)

That's their perspective man, not yours. You know yourself, and what you did. The truth/intent always shines through eventually. I would keep my head up and support/love them if they are really a good friend, or wish them the best and split ways, depending on how I felt about the relationship.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 10, 2017)

Haha I did say look, I have never taken anything from you, you're acting crazy. Left for a few hours. She apologized when I got back, didn't seem too sincere though. But I better not get accused of anything again.


----------



## Tude (May 10, 2017)

Hope all is well and is smoothed over.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 13, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Haha I did say look, I have never taken anything from you, you're acting crazy. Left for a few hours. She apologized when I got back, didn't seem too sincere though. But I better not get accused of anything again.



if that's the case, you might start looking around for a new place to stay. doesn't sound like there's a solid foundation of trust going on there.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 13, 2017)

NutSac said:


> just say ''seriously, youre acting cray and i aint gonna deal with it. call me when youre ready to APOLOGIZE for calling me a thief!!" Then fart a nice long greasy one as you ooze out the door.


You haven't got banned yet?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (May 15, 2017)

Yes. I spent a week in jail and was threatened with years in prison, lost so much before the whole case was dropped. All because of somebody's lie. The system will come down hard on you if you are some punk or a homeless. What is your word against that of an upstanding citizen?


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck (May 17, 2017)

you should eat all of those benzos and try to attack her
do i need to not be trolling at this website? i can stop.


----------

